# Black Olives



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello! Black olives are literally my favorite food and I want to share them with my hedgie, but I've never seen them on any food list (good or bad) and I'm not sure if they're okay or not. If anyone knows let me know!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, not a good idea. They're very high in salt and wouldn't be at all healthy for a hedgehog.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> Nope, not a good idea. They're very high in salt and wouldn't be at all healthy for a hedgehog.


Okay, thank you!


----------

